# Mounting broken transducer



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have an old lowrance unit that was a take off that I want to mount on my hunting boat for depth finding only.

Boat hull is too thick for thru hull I would assume. It is a .10 aluminum boat, also, Transducer is broken at mounting point so I can't put it on using traditional methods.

Two questions.

1. Can I mount it a couple of inches higher than normal to protect it from when the bottom of the boat hits ground and still get good depth readings?

2. Has anyone had any luck gluing it or attaching it to something to use it as a mount?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Transducer has to be in the water to work so mounting it a few inches higher will work so long as it is still in the water. Problem will be when you get up on plane then the ducer will be out of the water. For repairing the ducer, tagalong09 had a post a month or so ago about that. Do a search for him. I am on my phone or i would do it for you. Hope that helps!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Depending on the unit, I might have a spare transducer you could have.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Creekcrawler, I will check the model number.

If that doesn't get me anywhere I will go back to the tried and true boat oar approach.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Pretty sure mine is off an old Lowrance Bluewater flasher, I can get a pic or model number if you need.


----------

